Ask HN: What’s the most precise definition of DevOps you’ve seen? - ceohockey60
======
sneeuwpopsneeuw
A friend of mine once gave me this explanation:

Back in the days you only had IT, This slowly changed to ICT (Information
Communication Technology) This branched of in 3 separate things ICT/IT, NSE
(Network security engineering) and (SE) Software engineering. IT people where
needed less and less because we prefer throwing things away instead of fixing
it. So after a while they came up with the idea to still keep IT people around
but to use them for other things when they are not busy. And they called it
DevOps.

------
verdverm
DevOps: a practice, not a job title

